# Layla - First Time Shoot.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Layla has never posed for a camera before & decided she needed cheering
up after being mentally tormented by a nasty ex boyfriend.

She gave me a call & we went to Russel Gardens in Dover for a bit of fun (I
also need more practice).

Processing is pretty random with sliders going left & right in order to get
something different from the shot.

Here are a few of my favourites from the day.

Comments welcome as always.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

good pics imo, attractive girl, she doesnt look uncomfortable in the pictures at all.......almost a natural for doing it i think


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

Both the pictures and model look really good. Also edited really well :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

who45 said:


> good pics imo, attractive girl, she doesnt look uncomfortable in the pictures at all.......almost a natural for doing it i think





T10HJP said:


> Both the pictures and model look really good. Also edited really well :thumb:


Thanks to you both, very much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Well done mate, Pics have come out well! 

What equipment do you have?

Nice post processing too!


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Y15HAL said:


> Well done mate, Pics have come out well!
> 
> What equipment do you have?
> 
> Nice post processing too!


Thanks bud.

I used a Canon 1dmkII with a Sigma 70-200 lens.

Shot in Raw & processed through Lightroom 2.


----------



## Y15HAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Niiiice! 

Keep up the good work mate! :thumb:


----------



## T10HJP (May 30, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> I used a Canon 1dmkII with a Sigma 70-200 lens.
> 
> Shot in Raw & processed through Lightroom 2.


Nice, I have got an EOS 1DmkII too, although I use my Canon EF24-105 Lens for car shooting. I would like to get into shooting models and the like, but cars are good enough for me at present 
Do you use and flash gear?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

T10HJP said:


> Nice, I have got an EOS 1DmkII too, although I use my Canon EF24-105 Lens for car shooting. I would like to get into shooting models and the like, but cars are good enough for me at present
> Do you use and flash gear?


No flash used for any of these.

Id love to get into car photography but need to get me some portable power
for my flash lights.


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

I recognise thes pictures off t5d5


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

the photos came out great, im loving thee black and white one


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

5 does her no favours with the teeth... 

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> 5 does her no favours with the teeth...
> 
> Bret


Can we leave crit to the image & not the model please?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... but it's the shot that draws the attention. You have options to deal with it; if she'd have opened her mouth a tad more or gone for a pout...or burn the left tooth in PP or frame slightly differently. As is, it's smack in the middle and reflects the light. 

I don't think you can split along the line model | shot - the model makes or breaks the shot and the 'tog creates the 'image' of the model within the shot. So, depending on what she wants - when I think about the other set with the "little girl lost" eyes - this is what you do all the time, whether conciously or not. The smouldering, searching, 'what have I missed' / 'you were cool, bye-bye' in her eyes on this is nicely executed.

Bret


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Brett, thanks for the reply. It makes dsense now you have put it like that.

Your first comment was read as dig at her teeth.

She & myself have learned a lot from this shoot. Hopefully I will be able to
share more of her :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

The first pic reminds me of the cover from Florence and the Machine 'Lungs' album, I really like it. The second pic I am not so sure on, did you apply a high pass filter or something? the colours don't do it for me. The rest are very nice though, well done :thumb:


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

FIT and good pics mate. keep it up lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Get photos and she is one good looking girl.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you... You know...


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> The first pic reminds me of the cover from Florence and the Machine 'Lungs' album, I really like it. The second pic I am not so sure on, did you apply a high pass filter or something? the colours don't do it for me. The rest are very nice though, well done :thumb:


Will have to check out the album cover, thank bud.

No filters used but maybe the processing has given it that effect.



weemax said:


> Did you... You know...


In know 

No I didnt :lol:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

snoop69 said:


> Will have to check out the album cover, thank bud.
> 
> No filters used but maybe the processing has given it that effect.
> 
> ...


bah! 

:lol:


----------

